# Bio-spot



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone here, use this product? I bought it from Drs.F&S, last year. I put it on my dog and two days later I found an engorged tick. When I pulled it out. I noticed it was very lively. Before it's alcohol bath that is.

According to the literature. The tick should have been dead. Is this unreasonable to expect? When I used K-9 advantix. I never found a tick on a dog.

Thank you.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Wrong forum?

Sorry


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I used the same on my dog over a week ago and I too pulled a tick off her, but it was only two days later after applying it. Maybe it needs longer to enter the blood stream? The tick hadn't started to feed either, it was still small.


----------

